# Gentoo in crisi?

## drizztbsd

drobbins si è ridimesso da Gentoo Developer

http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/46498

edit by randomaze: thread splittato da qui

----------

## X-Drum

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> drobbins si è ridimesso da Gentoo Developer
> 
> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/46498

 

che 3d... 

che adesso ognuno tiri le sue somme.... e faccia le proprie

considerazioni in merito

 :Mad: 

----------

## Guglie

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> drobbins si è ridimesso da Gentoo Developer
> 
> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/46498

 

linkerei anche questa discussione

bell'ambientino..   :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> linkerei anche questa discussione
> 
> bell'ambientino..  

 

già....

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Guglie wrote:*   linkerei anche questa discussione
> 
> bell'ambientino..   
> 
> già....

 

Beh... prima o poi il conflitto Portage/Paludis doveva venire fuori.

----------

## cloc3

scusate, seguendo i vostri link non sono riuscito a capire bene.

chi è questo Ciaran e cosa vuole?

come mai una persona si chiama fuori perché un terzo non viene estromesso?

mi vanno bene le polemiche e le contrapposizioni accese, ma trovo incomprensibile che, in un contesto collaborativo, si possa arrivare ad una guerra di epurazioni.

----------

## X-Drum

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> scusate, seguendo i vostri link non sono riuscito a capire bene.
> 
> chi è questo Ciaran e cosa vuole?
> 
> 

 

chi è? un ex developer che è stato allontanato dal progetto

cosa vuole? tutt'oggi non è ben chiaro a molti (me compreso)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come mai una persona si chiama fuori perché un terzo non viene estromesso?
> 
> mi vanno bene le polemiche e le contrapposizioni accese, ma trovo incomprensibile che, in un contesto collaborativo, si possa arrivare ad una guerra di epurazioni.

 

Che dire

è una storia molto lunga e complessa questa,

si stanno formando delle strane "fazioni" ed i flames sono ormai all'ordine del giorno,

fatti un giro su dev per farti un'idea... :X

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> scusate, seguendo i vostri link non sono riuscito a capire bene.
> 
> chi è questo Ciaran e cosa vuole?
> 
> come mai una persona si chiama fuori perché un terzo non viene estromesso?

 

Ciaran é lo sviluppatore/creatore di Paludis, un implementazione alternativa di Portage.

Per quello che mi é dato di capire (non ho letto l'intero thread, se qualcuno ha capito di più/meglio lo dica pure), se parti dal link di Guglie vedi che la polemica é iniziata per un discorso su PMS (progetto/specifica del quale non ho trovato riferimenti... suppongo stia per Package ManagerS ma non sono sicuro) che indirettamente coinvolgeva Paludis in quanto implementazione di PMS. La diatriba riguardava il cosa é gentoo e cosa non lo é.

Il thread postato da drizz é la conseguenza del primo.

Per la cronaca, a un certo punto si dice "secondo developer che va via in due giorni"... penso che il primo sia flameeyes.

 *Quote:*   

> mi vanno bene le polemiche e le contrapposizioni accese, ma trovo incomprensibile che, in un contesto collaborativo, si possa arrivare ad una guerra di epurazioni.

 

Beh onestamente io non sono così ottimista... cose che succedono (oltretutto non ci sono state epurazioni ma, praticamente, un "me ne vado")

----------

## cloc3

forse i link precedenti mi hanno tratto in inganno.

credo che questo sia il riferimento più significativo.

da quello che capisco lì, non mi sembra che Ciaran sia un ex sviluppatore, come dice Xdrum (correggetemi).

non sono daccordo però con la posizione rigida di Robbins:

 *D. Robbins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't think PMS is deserving of the council's time, as it is not an
> 
> specification aimed at interoperability, but is a spec for a
> ...

 

credo che paludis sia un progetto rispettabile con il quale, presto o tardi, gentoo debba fare i conti, volente o no.

e sarebbe utile a Gentoo affrontare il tema della interoperabilità, se non quello della condivisione delle tecnologie e delle competenze (che sarebbe ancora meglio).

Tra l'altro, Robbins è persona con una visione e un progetto ben più ampio del mero problema del PMS, come dimostra, ad esempio, in questo dell'altro ieri.

 *D. Robbins wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Gentoo is more than just Portage.
> 
> 

 

Cosa gli salta in testa, di punto in bianco, di attaccare la tastiera al chiodo per una stupidata?

----------

## X-Drum

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> forse i link precedenti mi hanno tratto in inganno.
> 
> da quello che capisco lì, non mi sembra che Ciaran sia un ex sviluppatore, come dice Xdrum (correggetemi).
> 
> 

 

è un ex-devel per quanto riguarda il progetto (gentoo)

cercando su bugzilla capirai perchè non lo è piu' e capire molte altre cose

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo che paludis sia un progetto rispettabile con il quale, presto o tardi, gentoo debba fare i conti, volente o no.
> 
> e sarebbe utile a Gentoo affrontare il tema della interoperabilità, se non quello della condivisione delle tecnologie e delle competenze (che sarebbe ancora meglio).
> ...

 

questa è la tua opinione e la rispetto, ma il problema non è paludis, è il comportamento che ha egli (il suo creatore sviluppatore)

nei confronti di: gentoo in generale,developers,utenti,ecc...

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Cosa gli salta in testa, di punto in bianco, di attaccare la tastiera al chiodo per una stupidata?

 

non credo sia proprio avvenuto di punto in bianco, ha manifestato il suo dissenso nei riguardi di determinati comportamenti

ed eventi, che in questo periodo stanno provocando sempre piu' problemi all'interno della comunità.

Quello che ha fatto robbins lo hanno già fatto altri devel e lo faranno altri ancora, se il clima resterà il medesimo

----------

## drizztbsd

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la cronaca, a un certo punto si dice "secondo developer che va via in due giorni"... penso che il primo sia flameeyes.
> 
> 

 

No, metalgod

----------

## randomaze

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Per la cronaca, a un certo punto si dice "secondo developer che va via in due giorni"... penso che il primo sia flameeyes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

praticamente é un un cecchino   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se vai a vedere la storia di vari lug ed associazioni in genere già nel nostro piccolo angolino "italico" ce ne sono un bel pò di casi simili.

Alle volte si tirano le somme e ci si dice non ne vale la pena, neanche di protestare... IMHO

----------

## comio

Mi sento di esser tornato ai tempi di Debian... e questo non giova alla distribuzione.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

> Mi sento di esser tornato ai tempi di Debian... e questo non giova alla distribuzione.

 

se non Ã¨ Ciaranm, sono i Ciaranm-fan-boy che militano tra i gentoo devel... oramai Ã¨ troppo tardi per tornare indietro e presto o tardi la situazione sarÃ  insostenibile.

----------

## Guglie

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Cosa gli salta in testa, di punto in bianco, di attaccare la tastiera al chiodo per una stupidata?

 

credo che in generele non gli andasse di tornare a sviluppare per gentoo con questo ambiente fra i dev

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non Ã¨ Ciaranm, sono i Ciaranm-fan-boy che militano tra i gentoo devel... oramai Ã¨ troppo tardi per tornare indietro e presto o tardi la situazione sarÃ  insostenibile.

 

mi è già capitato di assistere ad una situazione analoga, all'università.

i cattivi hanno spadroneggiato a lungo, con tutti i loro fan-boy, operando ogni genere di scorrettezza e cafoneria.

per lungo tempo la situazione è parsa completamente insostenibile.

tuttavia i buoni hanno subito pazientemente, ma senza abbandonare una sola delle proprie posizioni, perseguendo come unico intento l'unità del gruppo e la qualità del risultato finale.

alla fine sono stati presentati alla comunità due risultati distinti, i cattivi hanno vantato la propria piccola superiorità tecnologica, ma il futuro ha premiato chi veramente lo meritava.

non ho consultato sistematicamente le mailing-list per poter decretare le ragioni e i torti, ma quello che capisco è che Gentoo, in questo momento, non è capace di affermarsi come una comunità solida e autosufficiente. spero fortemente che da qui non derivino le conseguenze peggiori.

----------

## jordan83

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   
> 
> se non Ã¨ Ciaranm, sono i Ciaranm-fan-boy che militano tra i gentoo devel... oramai Ã¨ troppo tardi per tornare indietro e presto o tardi la situazione sarÃ  insostenibile. 
> 
> mi è già capitato di assistere ad una situazione analoga, all'università.
> ...

 

La mia impressione è che i cosiddetti cattivi e i fan-boy, che credo nel ragionamento vengano individuati in Ciaran e i developer che gli danno una mano, in realtà siano i soli (o quasi) che abbiano capito che in Gentoo qualcosa non va e si siano rimboccati le maniche per fare qualcosa.

L'atteggiamento generale a me sembrava quello di nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia e lasciare andare Gentoo dove capitava...

Insomma Gentoo sta abbassando sempre più i suoi standard di qualità e poi si calpesta chi si impegna per combattere il problema??

Ciaran è uno che ha dato molto alla comunità (se guardate la documentazione troverete spesso il suo nome) e secondo me ha il diritto di dire la sua.

Purtroppo ha un atteggiamento diretto e sarcastico, antidiplomatico, e ha la "brutta abitudine" di dire in faccia alla gente quello che pensa e a comprovarlo con i fatti. Forse dovrebbe limitarsi anche lui a dire di sì e a lamentarsi dietro alle spalle, continuando a fare i propri comodi...  :Wink: 

Certo non si prodiga per migliorare l'atmosfera, anzi...

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho consultato sistematicamente le mailing-list per poter decretare le ragioni e i torti, ma quello che capisco è che Gentoo, in questo momento, non è capace di affermarsi come una comunità solida e autosufficiente. spero fortemente che da qui non derivino le conseguenze peggiori.

 

Questo è il vero problema secondo me.

Troppe prime donne e quasi nessun punto fisso.

Molti vorrebbero mettere le proprie idee ma non riescono a mettersi d'accordo (e si malmenano verbalmente)...

Spiace poi che gente come Flameeyes (che arrivi a conoscere anche solo per il lavoro svolto, senza il bisogno di tanti blog o proclamazioni varie) se ne vada (anche) a causa di questa difficoltà di comunicazione...   :Confused: 

----------

## drizztbsd

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Insomma Gentoo sta abbassando sempre più i suoi standard di qualità e poi si calpesta chi si impegna per combattere il problema??

 

Uno dei problemi è che il gruppo QA non fa nulla, c'è un boss latitante (spb, ciaranm fanboy).

Un altro è che molti sviluppatori vengono da sunrise (e questo non porta qualità)

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Ciaran è uno che ha dato molto alla comunità (se guardate la documentazione troverete spesso il suo nome) e secondo me ha il diritto di dire la sua.

 

Ciaranm ha un atteggiamento di merda, insulta tutti compresi i devel.

Quando era devel è stato punito con sospensioni diverse volte (#57300) fino ad arrivare all'espulsione

(#114944)

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo ha un atteggiamento diretto e sarcastico, antidiplomatico, e ha la "brutta abitudine" di dire in faccia alla gente quello che pensa e a comprovarlo con i fatti. Forse dovrebbe limitarsi anche lui a dire di sì e a lamentarsi dietro alle spalle, continuando a fare i propri comodi... 
> 
> Certo non si prodiga per migliorare l'atmosfera, anzi...

 

Vedi sopra  :Razz: 

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Spiace poi che gente come Flameeyes (che arrivi a conoscere anche solo per il lavoro svolto, senza il bisogno di tanti blog o proclamazioni varie) se ne vada (anche) a causa di questa difficoltà di comunicazione...  

 

Il problema di Diego (Flameeyes) è che se la prende per tutto, dovrebbe fare come vapier secondo me che prosegue per la sua strada e se ne sbatte di tutto e tutti

----------

## X-Drum

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia impressione è che i cosiddetti cattivi e i fan-boy, che credo nel ragionamento vengano individuati in Ciaran e i developer che gli danno una mano, in realtà siano i soli (o quasi) che abbiano capito che in Gentoo qualcosa non va e si siano rimboccati le maniche per fare qualcosa.
> 
> L'atteggiamento generale a me sembrava quello di nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia e lasciare andare Gentoo dove capitava...
> ...

 

ovvero si calpestano i developer che si dedicano anima e corpo al progetto? intendi questo vero?

perchè se cosi fosse in ogni caso nessuno puo' arrogarsi il diritto di agire in tal modo...

non è lo spirito giusto bisognerebbe rispettare il lavoro e le competenze altrui ed avviare osservazioni/critiche

costruttive, questo non avviene ed una persona che non sa relazionarsi con gli altri non fa altro che avvelenare

il clima ed alimentare continue lotte intestine fra developer.

E' questo il modo di contribuire al progetto e risolvere i problemi?

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciaran è uno che ha dato molto alla comunità (se guardate la documentazione troverete spesso il suo nome) e secondo me ha il diritto di dire la sua.

 

chiunque ha il diritto di dire la sua in merito (che sia un utente o un developer) il problema è la maniera in cui ti poni/relazioni

con gli altri, btw non è ne il primo nè uno dei pochi che hanno dedicato più del 50% del proprio tempo libero a gentoo

,quindi non è un povero martire incompreso, ne l'unica persona competente li dentro.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo ha un atteggiamento diretto e sarcastico, antidiplomatico, e ha la "brutta abitudine" di dire in faccia alla gente quello che pensa e a comprovarlo con i fatti. Forse dovrebbe limitarsi anche lui a dire di sì e a lamentarsi dietro alle spalle, continuando a fare i propri comodi... 
> 
> Certo non si prodiga per migliorare l'atmosfera, anzi...

 

ultimamente credo che il suo scopo ultimo si più che altro risolvere alcune questioni personali avvelenando il piu' possibile l'atmosfera,

e non perdendo l'occasione di:

-a proclamare la sua superiorità al mondo intero (ok è skillato ma un po di umiltà non guasterebbe)

-alimentare interminabili flames su bugzilla/irc/ml (dal forum è stato bannato fortunatamente)

-continuare ad aprire bug-report a nastro su bugzilla (alcuni di essi non sarebbe neanche da considerare)

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spiace poi che gente come Flameeyes (che arrivi a conoscere anche solo per il lavoro svolto, senza il bisogno di tanti blog o proclamazioni varie) se ne vada (anche) a causa di questa difficoltà di comunicazione...  

 

beh Drizzt, ha detto una cosa giusta Flameeyes dovrebbe dare meno peso alle critiche (non costruttive) che gli vengono mosse (come altra gente fa),

ma è anche vero che quando svolgi una mole di lavoro impressionante e comunque fatto _come si deve_ riesce difficile non prendersela a male,

piu' che "difficoltà di comunicazione" qui si parla di ripetuti attacchi personali e di bassa lega, ricordo a tutti che questo avviene anche nei

confronti di altra gente, ora non voglio giustificare la reazione di flameeyes ma non posso nemmeno condannarla, chi lo conosce

ha visto quanto si mangiava il fegato in questi casi e quanto male è stato trattato...

Gente che non è in grado di relazionarsi con gli altri civilmente, anche se valida nello sviluppo, andrebbe allontanata

perchè semplicemente nociva...

Questo è cio' che avviene anche in altri progetti open source nonchè all'interno di grosse aziende

Sempre per riportare le parole di Drizzt, qui chi sta latitando è il team QA per quanto concerne la direzione corrente di gentoo

e devrel per quanto concerne le mancate azioni nei riguardi di developers che agiscono in maniera sbagliata..

ed intanto il progetto continua a perdere validi developer, che abbandonano perchè schifati/esasperati dalla situazione...

----------

## jordan83

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ovvero si calpestano i developer che si dedicano anima e corpo al progetto? intendi questo vero?
> 
> perchè se cosi fosse in ogni caso nessuno puo' arrogarsi il diritto di agire in tal modo...
> ...

 

Non so, io mi ero fatto l'idea che Ciaran stesse lanciando una sorta di allarme per la distribuzione e che molti degli altri developer lo disprezzassero solo perché era una voce "fuori dal coro".

Questa impressione mi si era rafforzata quando ho notato come molti developers avessero deciso di dargli una mano con Paludis, avvalorando il fatto che forse non tutto quello che stava dicendo fosse delirio.

Se invece, in realtà, fosse solo un piantagrane destabilizzatore... allora mi trovo d'accordo nello sbatterlo fuori.   :Confused: 

Al momento non so più che credere.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ed intanto il progetto continua a perdere validi developer, che abbandonano perchè schifati/esasperati dalla situazione...

 

Questa è la parte triste.

Mi auguro che prima o poi si trovi una soluzione  :Neutral: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Se invece, in realtà, fosse solo un piantagrane destabilizzatore... allora mi trovo d'accordo nello sbatterlo fuori.   

 

il problema è che questa misura non è stata sufficiente o risolutiva, è stato allontanato come developer, ma come vedi continua

indisturbato nella sua opera...

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Questa è la parte triste. Mi auguro che prima o poi si trovi una soluzione 

 

ce lo auguriamo in molti

----------

## Cazzantonio

Apprendo con dispiacere della maretta interna agli sviluppatori di gentoo... peccato buttare via un progetto come paludis solo perché l'ideatore è un palo nel culo (si può dire?... beh ormai l'ho detto...).   :Confused: 

Spero che in futuro qualcuno meno indisponente continui questo progetto... nel frattempo inizio col rimuoverlo visto che non ho speranze che in un relativo prossimo futuro possa diventare un progetto ufficiale   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia impressione è che i cosiddetti cattivi e i fan-boy, che credo nel ragionamento vengano individuati in Ciaran e i developer che gli danno una mano, ...
> 
> 

 

purtroppo, non posso essere io a confermartelo.

la narrazione è volutamente espressa in forma metaforica per lasciare al lettore la libertà di trarre le proprie conclusioni.

d'altra parte, come potrei rivestire di un'identità i miei personaggi, da semplice utente poco ferrato di informatica, mentre dichiaro espressamente di non leggere le mailing-list?

vedi. a me costa fatica leggere l'inglese, e lo capisco solo in quello che mi interessa davvero. se realmente, però, queste mailing-list sono come state raccontando, sarà difficile che possano riscuotere la mia attenzione.

secondariamente, ho usato un timbro esplicitamente ironico e grottesco nella distinzione manichea tra buoni e cattivi, proprio a significare la mia scarsa propensione ad una separazione rigida del male dal bene. Non è bello dire "noi siamo i soli che abbiano capito e si sono rimboccati le maniche", perchè non giova a nulla e non porta in nessun luogo.

ti confesso: nella mia fiaba idilliaca e fortunata, i leader (degli uni e degli altri), avevano le spalle larghe.

qui non saprei.

sopra, pur soffrendo per la vicenda complessa e controversa, ho espresso chiaramente e fuor di metafora la mia perplessità per un capo che oggi dichiara "Gentoo non è solo portage" e domani rassegna le proprie dimissioni (per portage   :Shocked:  ?). ma non posso nemmeno infiammarmi per un altro che si fa sbattere fuori in quel modo da una comunità.

come sai, sono stato tra i primi a manifestare il mio interesse esplicito per paludis, quando hai aperto il thread ufficiale, ma ho dovuto successivamente allentare la presa perchè non ero convinto della reale interoperabilità tra i due sistemi, e non avevo il tempo di avventurarmi in operazioni rischiose sulle mie installazioni. in questo mi sono sentito danneggiato nei miei diritti di utente, a causa di tanta ostilità, incomprensibile nei contenuti e nelle responsabilità, che persiste a mantenere paludis fuori da gentoo.

ma vi rendete conto di dove porta tutto questo?

Gentoo è un giocattolo piccolo e delicato, che fonda la propria ragion d'essere sui valori didattici e tecnologici di una filosofia unica e irripetibile.

per sopravvivere pretende tutta la dedizione, la responsabilità e la lungimiranza dei propri creatori, ai quali dovete rivolgervi per chiedere moderazione, profondità  di visione e tolleranza.

----------

## djinnZ

cosa ne penso di paludis ma soprattutto del modo in cui lo si è voluto distanziare sin dall'inizio dal portage finanche nei comandi lo ho già detto. Che da questo traspare una certa volontà di potenza me ne sono convinto in parte per i fatti in parte leggendo qualcosa sulla ml.

Non ho problemi a leggere un manuale però l'idea di dovermi andare a rivedere i comandi ogni due mesi mi rode non poco e sta diventando un problema non di gentoo ma dell'open source in genere.

Immagino che di sicuro ci saranno tre schieramenti ben definiti, chi si chiede quando finisce, gli alti sacerdoti del vecchio ordine e quelli del nuovo. E chi ci finisce in mezzo finisce per scocciarsi.

Già sentire che robbins, fondatore, rientrando ha dovuto ricominciare dal basso mostrava che qualcosa non va per il verso giusto ma ho preferito astenermi dal commentare.

Poi se non ho letto male non c'è l'intenzione di lasciare la proprietà intellettuale del codice alla fondazione e la polemica su questo che da molto da pensare, sulle ragioni ed i torti di entrambe le parti.

Mi sa che nel frattempo inizio a dare uno squardo alle altre distribuzioni, tranne crux perchè uno dei devel mi è sempre stato cordialmente antipatico, maturità e coerenza innanzitutto, questo è ovvio.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## jordan83

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Apprendo con dispiacere della maretta interna agli sviluppatori di gentoo... peccato buttare via un progetto come paludis solo perché l'ideatore è un palo nel culo (si può dire?... beh ormai l'ho detto...).  
> 
> Spero che in futuro qualcuno meno indisponente continui questo progetto... nel frattempo inizio col rimuoverlo visto che non ho speranze che in un relativo prossimo futuro possa diventare un progetto ufficiale  

 

Io lo tengo, a meno che non sbuchi domani PortageNG. E anche se ci fosse PortageNG vorrei vederne le funzionalità, prima di decidere...  :Wink: 

Ciaran sarà quel che sarà ma Paludis non ha rivali. Non intendo rinunciarvi solo per alcuni pettegolezzi...  :Wink: 

Almeno non adesso, visti i piani futuri e il bacino di utenza che cresce di giorno in giorno.

Se è vero che la legge la fa il mercato, il futuro di Paludis sarà roseo.

Certo non so come e in che veste Ciaran potrà entrare in questo futuro...  :Confused: 

[arringa]

Ciaran ha sicuramente un atteggiamento odioso e che ha attirato molto malumore.

Ma ho letto qui nel forum e nella mailing list i suoi interventi. Spesso è stato uno che ha tirato fuori, sviscerato, i punti dolenti di Gentoo, sbattendoli in faccia a molti dei responsabili. E sempre con i fatti, mai solo parole.

È anche per questo che a molti sta antipatico.

Anche perché, se devo dirla tutta, ce n'erano altri che gli lanciavano addosso m***a, solo che erano dalla parte "giusta" e quindi potevano parlare indisturbati...  :Wink: 

Sicuramente ci sono retroscena che non conosco e magari mi sto sbagliando di grosso.

Non ho il tempo e la possibilità di leggere tutto quello che è stato detto e fatto.

Certo questo bug-man (LOL mai vista 'na roba del genere  :Mr. Green:  ) nel 99% dei casi avrà detto le cose nel modo più sbagliato possibile, siamo d'accordo.

Tuttavia come si spiega il fatto che gli utenti di Paludis siano ogni giorno di più?

Lo so perché lo posso "vedere". Tempo fa ho modificato i due script etc-config (in etc-paludis) e revdep-rebuild affinché usassero Paludis invece che Portage e tengo i sorgenti in un piccolo sito, dove posso leggere le statistiche degli accessi  :Wink: 

Se davvero si voleva sbattere fuori Ciaran, lo sappiamo tutti, si poteva. Bastava ignorarlo (certo non è facile  :Razz:  ). 

Invece non lo si ignora del tutto perché forse non dice solo stronzate ...  :Wink: 

Mi sento di spezzare una lancia in suo favore perché mi pare ipocrita pensare che lui sia il male (è vero, nessuno l'ha detto in questi termini ma lo si evince dalle discussioni) e il resto della comunita sia il bene.

Insomma non ha torto al 100%, lo dimostra il fatto che moltissimi si fidano del suo lavoro, io compreso.

E dico questo non per partito preso, ma perché anch'io condivido alcune delle critiche che lui muove (credo si fosse capito). [/arringa  :Mr. Green:  ]

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo è un giocattolo piccolo e delicato, che fonda la propria ragion d'essere sui valori didattici e tecnologici di una filosofia unica e irripetibile. 
> 
> 

 

Temo che qui il problema sia proprio che parliamo di giocattoli e di bambini. Lungi da me dal generalizzare, sia chiaro, ma mi pare di capire che ci siano proprio dei bambini alla guida di Gentoo.

A me è questo che preoccupa. Gente che invece di trovare una soluzione, di discutere e segnalare il problema decide di andarsene.

Non conosco bene la gerarchia di Gentoo ma mi sa che ci vorrebbe un capo. 

Ora, ripeto, temo ci siano tante prime donne...  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Ciaran sarà quel che sarà ma Paludis non ha rivali. Non intendo rinunciarvi solo per alcuni pettegolezzi... 

 

Quello che dici è vero. Tuttavia per esperienza (limitata) ti posso dire che la statistica è a sfavore di paludis.

Un progetto anche innovativo ma che nasce sotto l'egida di un capo inconsulto è destinato ad essere inconsulto anch'esso.

Per ora funziona bene e pare in crescita... nel momento in cui l'inconsulto inizierà a litigare anche con i suoi "colleghi" andrà bellamente a puttane   :Rolling Eyes:  Nessun progetto cresce oltre una certa dimensione senza un ambiente produttivo intorno.

Vedi un po' quello che è successo con reiserfs... bello bello, funziona, un progetto in crescita, forse il prossimo filesystem ufficiale di linux... guarda com'è finito ora soprattutto per colpa del suo ideatore e delle intransigenti e stravaganti politiche adottate.

Paludis, per diventare un progetto con un futuro, dovrebbe trovare una guida autorevole e un clima di sviluppo pacifico e cooperativo... così è destinato ad essere un progetto a termine.

Lo so che sto facendo speculazioni sul nulla e sparando sentenze ma per dire quanto sono sicuro della cosa sono addirittura disposto a scommetterci una cifra folle... anche cinque euro!   :Smile:  (per me è folle...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Certo non so come e in che veste Ciaran potrà entrare in questo futuro... 

 Appunto... ora io non lo conosco ma da quanto ho letto dubito sia un tipo che si fa da parte...

 *Quote:*   

> Ma ho letto qui nel forum e nella mailing list i suoi interventi. Spesso è stato uno che ha tirato fuori, sviscerato, i punti dolenti di Gentoo, sbattendoli in faccia a molti dei responsabili. E sempre con i fatti, mai solo parole.

 Si ma uno che scatena la guerra non mi pare la persona più indicata per fare la pace... se paludis vuole diventare il successore di portage deve imparare a dialogare e comunicare con la sua comunità (e non dimentichiamoci chi sono che scrivono gli ebuild!). Altrimenti resterà quello che è, ovvero un interessante hacking.

 *Quote:*   

> Tuttavia come si spiega il fatto che gli utenti di Paludis siano ogni giorno di più?

 Perché in diversi riteniamo che portage abbia dei problemi e che sarebbe l'ora di un suo ripensamento globale. Pensa quanti utenti rimarranno delusi quando vedranno che paludis non è affatto destinato a rimpiazzare portage...

 *Quote:*   

> A me è questo che preoccupa. Gente che invece di trovare una soluzione, di discutere e segnalare il problema decide di andarsene.

 Questo si è triste... ma io sono l'ultimo a dover criticare una tale mossa. Penso che in tutto quello che fai per passione prima o poi capiti di averne piene le scatole. A volte dall'esterno pare una bambinata e forse lo è, tuttavia è una bambinata legittima.

 *Quote:*   

> Non conosco bene la gerarchia di Gentoo ma mi sa che ci vorrebbe un capo. 

 A quanto pare non Robbins e nemmeno Ciaranm... si pare anche a me che manchi ora come ora un'idea di fondo e delle linee guida per lo sviluppo... solo che io lo dico da utente disinformato quindi è più un'impressione dall'esterno che una constatazione.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Gente che invece di trovare una soluzione, di discutere e segnalare il problema decide di andarsene.

 Il problema è stato + volte segnalato. Il fatto è che non son state prese le giuste contromisure.

E' palese che le cose non vadano, ma la scelta di lasciare non è dettata dalla codardia ma dalla frustrazione di non vedere risolti che vanno ad inficiare direttamente il proprio rendimento ed apporto nei cfr del progetto. Quando ti trovi qualcuno che ti smeriglia le @@ da mattina a sera, dopo che la cosa va avanti per un po' e non accenna a migliorare, c'è solo una cosa da fare... purtroppo

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Che anche Ciaran abbia subito l'influenza del Dottor House? ... sta diventando una moda

----------

## !equilibrium

La perdita di "qualità" di Gentoo rilevata nell'ultimo periodo deriva proprio dall'atteggiamento di Ciaranm e fan-boys vari perchè ogni stupida discussione tra devel si trasforma in un lunghissimo (e sottolineo lunghissimo) trolleggiare e a prendersi ad insulti; il punto è che è proprio Ciaranm ad iniziare i famelici flames, i quali vanno avanti ad inoltranza fin quando la gente smette di dare retta alle follie di Ciaranm & C.

Purtroppo in questo modo i devels ufficiali sono costretti a perdere un sacco di tempo, tutto tempo che viene sottratto allo sviluppo di Gentoo. Se si aggiunge il fatto che grazie alle crociate di Ciaranm molti validi devel hanno abbandonato Gentoo causandone di fatto un rallentamento nello sviluppo (dovuto principalmente alla necessità dei nuovi devel di imparare a fare il devel e a prendere confidenza con il nuovo ambiente di sviluppo). Infine aggiungiamoci gli insulti gratuiti, un giorno sì e pure l'altro.... insomma, non c'è un ambiente collaborativo molto amichevole.

C'è da notare che il problema in sè, non è Ciaranm e le sue idee, ma il modo in cui egli cerca di "imporre le sue idee" alla community gentoo. Non accetta critiche "costruttive" su quello che lui ha realizzato e da del coglione (si può dire coglione?) a tutti... non accetta che la community Gentoo voglia creare una alternativa ufficiale a Paludis e reagisce sempre male perchè vorrebbe che il suo giocattolino fosse inserito come progetto così come è e che le sue scelte/idee vengano integrate in Gentoo o peggio ancora, che Gentoo stessa si "modifichi" sulle sue esigenze. A dirla tutta i devel non possono nemmeno iniziare una discussione sull'argomento perchè Ciaranm parte subito con i suoi infiniti post accusatori (che bello essere insultati quando il tuo contributo alla community è gratis!) e di aria fritta al solo scopo di ribadire i suoi tanto amati slogan "portage ha N problemi, Paludis li ha risolti tutti, Gentoo deve integrare Paludis." a cui segue sempre: "il problema esiste da troppo tempo, i devel non fanno una fava per risolverlo perchè sono dei coglioni e io invece sono DIO".

Il punto centrale del problema è questo, non può 1 utente decidere per conto di tutta la community, anche se questo utente ha risolto tutti i problemi e limiti noti di portage e dei suoi tools. Il problema di portage va affrontato in un'ottica diversa, (ottica che Ciaranm ovviamente non accetta) e certamente Paludis è una fucina da cui trarre ispirazione ma non è comunque una soluzione "perfetta" e va implementata diversamente da come l'ha pensata Ciaranm. Quello che manca a Ciaranm è la "visione globale" dell'insieme, concetto che lo stesso Daniel R. ha cercato invano di far comprendere a Ciaranm nei suoi ultimi interventi nella ML dei devel, ma anche in quel frangente Ciaranm ha trolleggiato e ha trasformato una normale discussione in un flame. Daniel è stato chiaro sull'argomento, fin tanto che Ciaranm continuerà ad imporre la sua "personale visione", lui non contribuirà a Gentoo come devel perchè allo stato attuale delle cose non c'è un ambiente idoneo al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo.

E' un circolo vizioso, e Ciaranm e i suoi fan-boy ne sono il fulcro, se a questo si aggiunge il fatto che il QA Team è inesistente (IMHO è comunque una struttura pensata male fin dall'inizio e inadeguata per gli obiettivi che si è prefissata la community Gentoo) è chiaro il perchè negli ultimi 12 mesi e oltre c'è stato un notevole rallentamento nello sviluppo di Gentoo.

p.s.: come ribadito da Daniel R. in ML, Gentoo non è solo portage, ci sono tantissime altre cose da migliorare e non è certo mettendo portage come prima priorità che tutti gli altri problemi si risolveranno per magia  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> A me è questo che preoccupa. Gente che invece di trovare una soluzione, di discutere e segnalare il problema decide di andarsene.

 

A me capitò con la misercordia (tanto sempre di contibuto volontario a qualcosa si parla) c'era che voleva sempre tutto uguale e chi voleva cambiare ma era un troglodita e riusciva solo a farsi schifare.

Alla fine quelli come me che erano solo interessati a fare servizio sulle ambulanze quanto avevano tempo e non avevano velleità particolari si sono detti "ma chi me lo fa fare, invece di ringraziarmi devo pure sopportarmi questi rompitasche ed essere ostacolato", e fui tra i primi ad andarmene senza una parola od un accenno di protesta.

La lotta di potere (perchè alla fine c'era solo questo sotto, la paura di perdere il proprio posto in consiglio e qualche implicazione a carattere economico) è finita quando un bel giorno si è dovuto notificare al 118 che non c'era nessun equipaggio disponibile e non ci sarebbe stato per un bel pezzo visto che i volontari abilitati (o counque disponibili a quegli incarichi) erano andati tutti via.

Io non sono più rientrato, qualcun altro lo ha fatto, e le cose si sono ristabilite per un pò. Ora so che hanno ricominciato.

Capita ed è fisiologico come l'influenza ogni inverno. Il problema è che si può anche morire per un influenza ma non è che si può fare molto.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Non conosco bene la gerarchia di Gentoo ma mi sa che ci vorrebbe un capo.

 

Serve un leader non un capo. E non sono per niente sinonimi. Un capo farebbe esplodere definitivamente la situazione e metà dei devel prenderebbe il volo per altri lidi.

Forse è per questo che drobbins ha preferito non prender parte alla guerra.

Quanto a flameyes sarei curioso di sapere cosa è successo.

edit: anche in pm.

----------

## drizztbsd

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> La perdita di "qualità" di Gentoo rilevata nell'ultimo periodo deriva proprio dall'atteggiamento di Ciaranm e fan-boys vari perchè ogni stupida discussione tra devel si trasforma in un lunghissimo (e sottolineo lunghissimo) trolleggiare e a prendersi ad insulti; il punto è che è proprio Ciaranm ad iniziare i famelici flames, i quali vanno avanti ad inoltranza fin quando la gente smette di dare retta alle follie di Ciaranm & C.
> 
> Purtroppo in questo modo i devels ufficiali sono costretti a perdere un sacco di tempo, tutto tempo che viene sottratto allo sviluppo di Gentoo.

 

Beh dipende, molti sviluppatori (fra cui io) non caghiamo minimamente le mail e i bug di ciaranm e quindi non ci rallenta  :Razz: 

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> Se si aggiunge il fatto che grazie alle crociate di Ciaranm molti validi devel hanno abbandonato Gentoo causandone di fatto un rallentamento nello sviluppo (dovuto principalmente alla necessità dei nuovi devel di imparare a fare il devel e a prendere confidenza con il nuovo ambiente di sviluppo). Infine aggiungiamoci gli insulti gratuiti, un giorno sì e pure l'altro.... insomma, non c'è un ambiente collaborativo molto amichevole.

 

Qui è anche un po` colpa dei developer che mollano per colpa sua, bisogna restare e combattere detto in tono eroico, vedi vapier

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> C'è da notare che il problema in sè, non è Ciaranm e le sue idee, ma il modo in cui egli cerca di "imporre le sue idee" alla community gentoo. Non accetta critiche "costruttive" su quello che lui ha realizzato e da del coglione (si può dire coglione?) a tutti... non accetta che la community Gentoo voglia creare una alternativa ufficiale a Paludis e reagisce sempre male perchè vorrebbe che il suo giocattolino fosse inserito come progetto così come è e che le sue scelte/idee vengano integrate in Gentoo o peggio ancora, che Gentoo stessa si "modifichi" sulle sue esigenze. A dirla tutta i devel non possono nemmeno iniziare una discussione sull'argomento perchè Ciaranm parte subito con i suoi infiniti post accusatori (che bello essere insultati quando il tuo contributo alla community è gratis!) e di aria fritta al solo scopo di ribadire i suoi tanto amati slogan "portage ha N problemi, Paludis li ha risolti tutti, Gentoo deve integrare Paludis." a cui segue sempre: "il problema esiste da troppo tempo, i devel non fanno una fava per risolverlo perchè sono dei coglioni e io invece sono DIO".

 

Sembra Marco d'Itri vero  :Razz:  ?

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> E' un circolo vizioso, e Ciaranm e i suoi fan-boy ne sono il fulcro, se a questo si aggiunge il fatto che il QA Team è inesistente (IMHO è comunque una struttura pensata male fin dall'inizio e inadeguata per gli obiettivi che si è prefissata la community Gentoo) è chiaro il perchè negli ultimi 12 mesi e oltre c'è stato un notevole rallentamento nello sviluppo di Gentoo.

 

Beh no, il capo di QA (spb) è IL Ciaranm fan-boy per eccellenza  :Razz: 

----------

## Gitanovic

Scusate, sarò anche deficiente, ma io non capisco perchè ciaranm non si crea il suo bel fork di gentoo con i suoi fans... in modo tale che se le sue idee sono valide emergeranno?

Mi sembra che di distro linux ne esistono molte, ma questa credo sia proprio la sua forza, ovvero che se qualcosa mi piace la prendo e la uso... è open source  :Very Happy: 

(forse questa riflessione è già stata fatta, in tal caso chiedo umilmente perdono e baciamo le mane   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> Scusate, sarò anche deficiente, ma io non capisco perchè ciaranm non si crea il suo bel fork di gentoo con i suoi fans... in modo tale che se le sue idee sono valide emergeranno?
> 
> Mi sembra che di distro linux ne esistono molte, ma questa credo sia proprio la sua forza, ovvero che se qualcosa mi piace la prendo e la uso... è open source 
> 
> (forse questa riflessione è già stata fatta, in tal caso chiedo umilmente perdono e baciamo le mane   )

 

beh ... credo che forkare darebbe meno gusto.

Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di influenzare una community esistente?

ok, ok ... scusate la malizia

----------

## djinnZ

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Sembra Marco d'Itri vero  ?

   :Shocked: 

Ma che vi avrà fatto mai codesto figuro per citarlo sempre come prototipo di piantagrane immobilista e/o sparasentenze?  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> "Perchè tanto odio?"

   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> beh ... credo che forkare darebbe meno gusto.
> 
> Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di influenzare una community esistente?

 

Beh, forse ha visto il risultato dell'altro fork che ci fu tempo fa, abortito prima ancora di nascere. Anche se il sito lascia aperte (false?) speranze.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ah bella questa! non ne sapevo assolutamente nulla   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

non lo avevo seguito ... interessante ... sempre Portage al centro delle dispute

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Piu' che altro mi stupisce vedere un post di bsolar... il resto non conta  :Razz: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

e a me ... stupisce vedere 3 Bodhisattva in 4 post

----------

## Peach

se avete letto l'ultima news sul sito gentoo.org pare che le scatole siano girate ad un po' di persone...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se avete letto l'ultima news sul sito gentoo.org pare che le scatole siano girate ad un po' di persone...

 

intendi il Code of Conduct ?

ma non e' il seguito de Da Vinci Code?   :Laughing: 

scusate, non ho saputo resiste...

(mi autopunisco da solo)

----------

## Dece

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se avete letto l'ultima news sul sito gentoo.org pare che le scatole siano girate ad un po' di persone...

 

non ho seguito molto le vicende e non conosco i dettagli, ma questo commento su distrowatch, linkato da osnews, mi ha fatto pensare...

http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070312#future

----------

## jordan83

 *Dece wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho seguito molto le vicende e non conosco i dettagli, ma questo commento su distrowatch, linkato da osnews, mi ha fatto pensare...
> 
> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070312#future

 

Direi che purtroppo l'articolo riassume bene la situazione  :Neutral: 

O si cambia o si schiatta.

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> intendi il Code of Conduct ?
> 
> ma non e' il seguito de Da Vinci Code?   

 

GRR, mi hai tolto praticamente le parole di bocca. (e ora non posso più trolleggiare, non mi viene a mente altro)   :Laughing: 

In ogni caso ci provo lo stesso.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070312#future

 

Non è che l'articolo in questione mi piaccia poi tanto. A meno che la mia comprensione dell'odioso idioma della perfida albione ivi esposto non sia irrimediabilmente degradata in pratica si suggerisce che l'unica soluzione è adottare una rigida gerarchia (con tanto di solito "debian... invece") e discorsi del genere li trovo sempre molto irritanti, soprattutto quando non sono firmati ne stanno lì tra il "suggerito dall'interno" e l'opinione gratuita.

Finalmente ho rintracciato il famoso "I quit" di flameyes ed ho capito qualcosa in più (costava tanto postarmi il link?  :Twisted Evil:  ), ovvero che ci sono sempre troppi cretini su questa terra ed aumentano di numero in continuazione, per questo vanno male le cose.

Come ho già detto in casi del genere alla fine o restano solo gli imbecilli (ed a questo punto si faranno da parte per cause di forza maggiore) o l'ambiente si ripulisce da solo. Tanto prima o poi doveva capitare un poco di maretta, è il naturale corso degli eventi.

Per il resto nulla vieta che metà dei devel abbandoni contemporaneamente per cause personali o perchè qualcuno gli fa un'offerta che "non possono rifiutare", o che gentoo venga dichiarata illegale insieme al software open source, o che domani un meteorite colpisca la terra ed estingua il suo cancro (l'umanità), o che un certo vulcano si risvegli per l'ultima volta, cancellando il mediterraneo...

No apettate... forse ci sono degli agitatori, infiltrati pagati dai nemici dell'open source (quel solito fascistello con la faccia da nerd, chi altri) o dai suo falsi amici (vedo rosso).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che l'articolo in questione mi piaccia poi tanto. A meno che la mia comprensione dell'odioso idioma della perfida albione ivi esposto non sia irrimediabilmente degradata in pratica si suggerisce che l'unica soluzione è adottare una rigida gerarchia (con tanto di solito "debian... invece") e discorsi del genere li trovo sempre molto irritanti, soprattutto quando non sono firmati ne stanno lì tra il "suggerito dall'interno" e l'opinione gratuita.

 

io non ho letto da nessuna parte nel Code of Conduct qualcosa che faccia riferimento ad una rigida gerarchia.

piuttosto e' una specie di netiquette per i devel e chi non la rispetta subira' le dovute conseguenze.

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> io non ho letto da nessuna parte nel Code of Conduct qualcosa che faccia riferimento ad una rigida gerarchia.

 

 :Embarassed:  non so perchè è saltata una riga di citazione. Ho corretto il post.

Non mi riferivo al "Code" ma all'articolo su distrowatch ed ai commenti in genere. (ma forse sarò prevenuto nei confronti dei debianisti... chissa perchè?!   :Twisted Evil:  )

[OT] ho il viziaccio di aprire una risposta è completarla dopo qualche minuto (30/90 secondo i casi) mantre faccio altro e non è la prima volta che salta qualcosa.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non mi riferivo al "Code" ma all'articolo su distrowatch ed ai commenti in genere. (ma forse sarò prevenuto nei confronti dei debianisti... chissa perchè?!   )

 

c'e' di peggio comunque   :Rolling Eyes:   su ossblog.it hanno scritto che gentoo e' una distribuzione inutile e si augurano che muoia... no comment.

----------

## Peach

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> c'e' di peggio comunque    su ossblog.it hanno scritto che gentoo e' una distribuzione inutile e si augurano che muoia... no comment.

 

ah beh, il troll si ciba di queste cose

----------

## djinnZ

odio quando il mio sarcasmo si rivela profetico!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## HoX

Sono da poco utente linux (qualche mese) e dopo un'attenta analisi delle varie distro ho deciso di cimentarmi con Gentoo e tutt'ora sto cercando di capire come usarla al meglio... fino a che non mi sono imbattuto in questo: http://www.ossblog.it/post/2175/gentoo-crisis-robbins-flameeyes-leave e ciò mi turba parecchio... qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle spiegazioni (possibilmente smentite) a riguardo?

Chiedo solo perché se Gentoo è destinata a spegnersi forse mi conviene imparare ad usare un'altra distro... no?

DITEMI, O VOI CHE SAPETE!

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Anema wrote:*   

> qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle spiegazioni (possibilmente smentite) a riguardo?

 Di spiegazioni ne è pieno il forum e le smentite non arriveranno...

Per quanto mi riguarda, Gentoo non muore; tant'è vero che si sta studiando un codice di condotta per arginare i fenomeni di cattive relazioni fra utenti e dev e all'interno di queste categorie. Penso che sia una mossa abbastanza inutile, a dire il vero, ma almeno è un segnale  positivo.

Ciao.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

azz... non sapevo di questa crisi... speriamo che tutto vada per il meglio... anche perchè non ho nessuna voglia di abbandonare Gentoo!

----------

## Scen

C'è già una una discussione aperta a riguardo, che contiene molte spiegazioni in merito.

Personalmente mi dispiace che ci sia arrivati a questa situazione, non nascondo di avere qualche timore, però ho la speranza che questo "scossone" serva a risistemare un bel pò di cose (e questo nuovo "Codice di Condotta" sembra sia un buon inizio)

----------

## drizztbsd

Secondo me il codice di condotta è esattamente inutile dato che c'è sempre stato indirettamente.

Il vero problema è che chi dovrebbe farlo rispettare non lo fa rispettare (userrel/devrel)

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Edit: Ho anche fatto lo split dei post relativi al discorso da questo thread e il sucessivo join, in modo che il quadro della situazione sia completo  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Secondo me il codice di condotta è esattamente inutile dato che c'è sempre stato indirettamente.
> 
> Il vero problema è che chi dovrebbe farlo rispettare non lo fa rispettare (userrel/devrel)

 

Questo è vero, però comunque il CoC è comunque una 'ufficializzazione" delle regole, e penso che in qualche modo possa responsabilizzare di più chi di dovere (che magari si attaccano al fatto che "non c'è nessuna regola scritta" o "chi mi obbliga a fare così", ecc...).

Per il resto, a prescindere dal fatto che mi dispiace per l'abbandono di drobbins (ma soprattutto per flameeyes, che ritengo sia stato un ottimo dev), ritengo che le notizie riguardanti la crisi di Gentoo siano un pò troppo "gonfiate". Sicuramente il ritorno e la repentina dipartita di drobbins è indice palese di problemi interni, però:

l'aggiornamento del Portage tree mi sembra non si sia mai fermato (ok, forse un pò rallentato, ma niente di preoccupante)

lo sviluppo della distribuzione nella sua totalità mi sembra prosegua (vedi anche il grandioso Gentoo/FreeBDS, e tu, drizzt, ne sai qualcosa  :Wink:  )

ok, il package manager ufficiale comincia ad arrancare, però non mi sembra questo il motivo per dire "Gentoo sta perdendo qualità"

la base dei dev mi sembra abbastanza vasta, per cui dovrebbe ammortizzare abbastanza bene eventuali abbandoni "massicci"

----------

## djinnZ

Continuo a dire che per me è un classico esempio di "crisi del settimo anno" (che poi le solite statistiche del piffero sostengono anticipata al quarto o posticipata al nono secondo il vento che tira).  :Twisted Evil:  E quoto il "gonfiato".

 *Quote:*   

> Chiedo solo perché se Gentoo è destinata a spegnersi forse mi conviene imparare ad usare un'altra distro... no?

 

[OT quasi] Non per essere pedante/pesante/spacca***** ma... a parte le considerazioni di ordine pratico e le maledizioni in aramaico per le "geniali intuizioni" di certi devel, quando ci si scontra con path stravolti, dipendenze allucinogene et similia (non mi riferisco a gentoo lo preciso prima che si scateni un flame), non c'è questa enorme differenza tra una distribuzione (seria) e un'altra, il grosso del lavoro di configurazione lo si ricicla sempre. Non è un atto di fede scegliere una distribuzione ed è un atteggiamento sbagliato.

Impari ad usare linux, i sistemi posix e derivati in genere mica gentoo, con una distribuzione puoi solo acquisire familiarità. IMHO

----------

## randomaze

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Chiedo solo perché se Gentoo è destinata a spegnersi forse mi conviene imparare ad usare un'altra distro... no?

 

In tutta onestà, io sono qui perché mi piace usare gentoo. Se domani "emerge --sync" smettesse di funzionare penso che continuerei lo stesso ad usare gentoo per almeno 6mesi/1anno.

Se a te non piace cambia pure, ma se per te va bene perché cambiare pensando a problemi che, nonostante le varie cassandre, sono solo ipotesi?

----------

## cloc3

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiedo solo perché se Gentoo è destinata a spegnersi forse mi conviene imparare ad usare un'altra distro... no?
> 
> 

 

anzi. già che ci sei, ti converrebbe anche affrontare un corso di greco antico ed uno di cinese moderno.

 :Smile: 

credi a me, anche acquisendo i tuoi presupposti,  non esistono molte copie di gentoo in giro. sei hai deciso di imparare qualcosa, fallo in fretta qui dove stai, e prima che sia troppo tardi. Oltretutto, in questo modo avrai dato il tuo piccolo contributo a ricondurre le cose in un contesto migliore.

in ogni caso, stai parlando di una distribuzione che ha già dato prove di solidità e vitalità indubbie e che si fonda su un progetto tecnologico solido e collaudato. è ben difficile pensare a evoluzione tanto disastrosa.

----------

## Apetrini

Gentoo che muore? Muahhahahahahahahahhaha

Ma per favore... c'è piu probabilità che avvenga un attacco alieno piuttosto che la gentoo muoia.

Sopravvivono tante di quelle schifezze, figuriamoci che una cosa potente come gentoo possa affossarsi.

Al massimo ci saranno dei periodi con un po' di casini ma tutto si sistemerà.

L'utenza gentoo si sta ampliando a vista d'occhio, e non lo dico per le cose che ho visto in rete, ma che ho visto in facoltà, bar, lan-party etc...

Molta di questa gente non è neanche iscritta al forum, ma vi assicuro che è in numero rilevante.

Non voglio generare flame, ma sono convinto che gentoo è una delle poche distro che è destinata a durare. 

E poi ora che  l'hardware si sta evolvendo, i tempi di compilazione si accorceranno sempre piu...

----------

## Luca89

Diciamo che anche io ho avuto un periodo simile con una comunità, anche se non inerente all'informatica, il risultato però non ha portato alla morte di nulla, abbiamo capito che la moderazione è uno dei punti chiave della collaborazione con altre persone e tutto è ritornato come era prima o anche meglio. 

Secondo me, appena si riuscirà (e sono sicuro che si riuscirà) a trovare un ambiente più sereno e moderato, ripartirà tutto meglio di come era prima. E' importante però che ci siano le persone giuste, che sappiano affrontare bene la situazione, ma tra i tanti sviluppatori sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno che saprà prendere in mano la situazione e risolverla nel migliore dei modi.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> attacco alieno

 

Non sarei tanto sicuro che sia un evento così remoto. Devono sempre dimostrare che gli omini verdi non sono a capo della congiura planetaria in atto, e mi devono sempre convincere che tanti politici, giornalisti etc. non sono alieni malvagi travestiti   :Laughing: 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Sopravvivono tante di quelle schifezze

 

Appunto, in genere nel settore si persegue l'involuzione piuttosto che l'evoluzione. Questa te la potevi risparmiare... :Twisted Evil:   Non portiamo sfiga...  :Mr. Green: 

@Luca89: diventa normale, soprattutto se un gruppo parte costituito in un modo e dopo un certo tempo buona parte dei "vecchi" non c'è più ed i nuovi arrivati devono trovare da soli affiatamento. In genere le crisi più pericolose sono quelle poco litigiose.

Anche se una raccolta delle "perle" di questa flame war potrebbe essere divertente (O sono io che non capisco l'idioma ddella perfida albione o certi post sembrano più litigi di strafatti che flame).  

Tornando più seri (è più forte di me, ci provo a censurarmi) direi di fare un raffronto con le mazzate che si tirarono ai tempi della scissione nei vari *BSD, mi pare che lessi anche allora un articolo catastrofico che piangeva già la scomparsa dello storico sistema operativo per causa del suo modello organizzativo troppo poco rigoroso (ma perchè tutti i catastrofisti vanno sempre a prendersela con l'eccessivo permissivismo alla fine?) etc.

Ed ora? Inizia a proporsi seriamente come alternativa al nostro sistema operativo preferito.

Se questi sono i presupposti direi di organizzare un "developer deathmatch" ogni lustro, casomai con qualcuno che riporti le "uscite" più clamorose.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   attacco alieno 
> 
> Non sarei tanto sicuro che sia un evento così remoto. Devono sempre dimostrare che gli omini verdi non sono a capo della congiura planetaria in atto, e mi devono sempre convincere che tanti politici, giornalisti etc. non sono alieni malvagi travestiti   

 

OT: iniziamo da qui, dai

----------

## Dece

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> L'utenza gentoo si sta ampliando a vista d'occhio, e non lo dico per le cose che ho visto in rete, ma che ho visto in facoltà, bar, lan-party etc...
> 
> ...
> 
> Non voglio generare flame, ma sono convinto che gentoo è una delle poche distro che è destinata a durare. 

 

Lo spero: ma gli scricchiolii tra i devel sono secondo me un bruttissimo segnale, l'inizio di un *potenziale* declino, se le cose non si sistemano

Per quanto riguarda l'utenza: il boom Gentoo c'è stato qualche anno fa, ora in giro vedo solo Ubuntu e Kubuntu... secondo me la "curva di apprendimento" per Gentoo negli ultimi anni si è fatta ancora più lenta, ed è questo che allontana i potenziali nuovi utenti: qualche anno fa si aveva l'impressione che Gentoo potesse "sfondare" in un bacino di utenza molto ampio, mentre adesso mi sembra più destinata a rimanre una distribuzione "di nicchia" per power-user

ovviamente si tratta del mio punto di vista  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Dece wrote:*   

> qualche anno fa si aveva l'impressione che Gentoo potesse "sfondare" in un bacino di utenza molto ampio, mentre adesso mi sembra più destinata a rimanre una distribuzione "di nicchia" per power-user

 

e' l'annosa questione 'fast food' (aka pappa pronta) vs 'slow food'.

ma non penso che la diatriba tra distro binarie e meta-distro possa decretare la morte di quest'ultima.

e' piu' probabile che muoiano molte distro binarie prima di Gentoo.

----------

## Dece

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> e' piu' probabile che muoiano molte distro binarie prima di Gentoo.

 

sicuramente: Gentoo rimane comunque una distro importante e manterrà i suoi utenti affezionati: il problema si porrà solo se e quando uscirà una distro innovativa che permetterà tutte le libertà di Gentoo eliminandone dei difetti (mi viene in mente Slackware, che ha perso molti utenti in favore di Gentoo)

----------

## randomaze

 *Dece wrote:*   

> il problema si porrà solo se e quando uscirà una distro innovativa che permetterà tutte le libertà di Gentoo eliminandone dei difetti

 

E dove é il problema? Se questo avviene significa che gentoo é rimasta indietro... ora se da un lato mi spiacerebbe perché sono affezionato alla mucca Larry dall'altro so che una cosa simile sarebbe comunque un vantaggio per gli utenti che possono scegliere tutte le libertà con zero difetti... 

 *Quote:*   

> (mi viene in mente Slackware, che ha perso molti utenti in favore di Gentoo)

 

Beh io continuo a vedere Slackware e Gentoo come due distribuzioni che seguono filosofie diverse. Se degli utenti (alcuni o molti) sono passati dall'una all'altra probabilmente dipende dal fatto che avevano scelto male prima, oppure avevano fatto la scelto migliore ma nel tempo sono cambiate le distribuzioni/esigenze.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Dece wrote:*   

> il boom Gentoo c'è stato qualche anno fa, ora in giro vedo solo Ubuntu e Kubuntu...

 

Da quel che ho visto ci sono due tipi di persone, quelli che usano realmente i sistemi e quelli che passano il tempo alla scoperta di nuove feature, programmi e distribuzioni. I secondi è meglio perderli che trovarli ma come dicevano i i latini...

 *Dece wrote:*   

> secondo me la "curva di apprendimento" per Gentoo negli ultimi anni si è fatta ancora più lenta, ed è questo che allontana i potenziali nuovi utenti: qualche anno fa si aveva l'impressione che Gentoo potesse "sfondare" in un bacino di utenza molto ampio, mentre adesso mi sembra più destinata a rimanre una distribuzione "di nicchia" per power-user

 

Questo è in parte vero, personalmemte non ho problemi a configurarmi da zero il sistema ma mi rompe tremendamente dover andare a configurare squid per inserire il richiamo a squidguard in una configurazione molto standard, rivedere i permessi, dovermi inserire sempre "a mano" una configurazione base per la posta etc. Non è nulla di trascendentale per me, basta uno sguardo al manuale, ma visto che non ho grandi esigenze mi farebbe comodo trovare qualcosa già pronto oltre ai file di conf rilasciati insieme al pacchetto.

Diciamo che per certi versi gentoo sta declinando sempre più verso il mero sistema di automazione della compilazione e del calcolo delle dipendenze, ma una distribuzione è qualcosa di più, forse è anche questo che intendeva robbins.

Basta pensare a SElinux o RSBAC, provare a configurarli è una tragedia (tanto che mi sono quasi scocciato del tutto), non tanto perchè sia difficile scrivere le policy ma perchè non è umanamente possibile trovare il tempo.

----------

## Dece

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   il boom Gentoo c'è stato qualche anno fa, ora in giro vedo solo Ubuntu e Kubuntu... 
> 
> Da quel che ho visto ci sono due tipi di persone, quelli che usano realmente i sistemi e quelli che passano il tempo alla scoperta di nuove feature, programmi e distribuzioni. I secondi è meglio perderli che trovarli ma come dicevano i i latini...

 

In realtà ci sono anche le persone che i sistemi li sanno usare, e anche bene, ma non hanno il tempo di stare dietro a distro come Gentoo perchè richiede un costante aggiornamento anche delle conoscenze dell'utente: anche utenti Gentoo che per un po' di tempo non si mantengono aggiornati possono incontrare difficoltà dopo qualche cambiamento.

Ci sono utenti che iniziano con distro "facili", poi passano a distro più complesse, diventano utenti esperti, quindi tornano "indietro" perchè non hanno più tempo/voglia per mantenere tale distro complessa.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E dove é il problema? Se questo avviene significa che gentoo é rimasta indietro... ora se da un lato mi spiacerebbe perché sono affezionato alla mucca Larry dall'altro so che una cosa simile sarebbe comunque un vantaggio per gli utenti che possono scegliere tutte le libertà con zero difetti...

 

Si infatti intendevo questo... il problema sta che se ciò succede, significa che Gentoo è rimasta indietro  :Smile: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh io continuo a vedere Slackware e Gentoo come due distribuzioni che seguono filosofie diverse....

 

Ovviamente: gli utenti che hanno migrato sono quelli che già usavano slackware alla gentoo-maniera, prima che gentoo venisse fuori

----------

## bfx81

Un po' di considerazioni....

Sono un utente di gentoo dal 2005, provengo da varie esperienze red-had 6, mandrake, di nuovo red-hat e poi slackware. Mi è sempre piaciuto avere il pieno controllo del mio computer, e dopo essermi stufato di risolvere a mano le dipendenze per compilarmi i pacchetti in slack sono finalmente approdato a gentoo, una manna dal cielo!

Finalmente: "The tool serves the user rather than the user serving the tool." la filosofia sempre desiderata.

Credo che il fulcro stia davvero tutto qui, se ci troviamo noi a dover servire i tool arriva la frustazione...

Da un po' di tempo a questa parte purtroppo però le cose funzionano così:

LATO TECNICO

- pacchetti che saltellano tra stable e masked

- useflag che cambiano, si splittano, cambiano significato etc (ved. brand firefox, tagwriter, etc...)

- migrazioni varie java, x11 (anche se cmq necessarie)

- scelte in upstream con impatti "devastanti" (udev mi ha fatto diventare matto!)

etc...

LATO UMANO

- diego se ne va (a mio parere uno dei dev con più metodo (e perchè no, è anche un po' un orgoglio nazionale  :Very Happy: )

- daniel toccata e fuga, litigate varie

- gwn con sempre più "moves" di "adds"

Insomma in questo periodo sono un po' frustrato per tutta questa situazione, e sono "costretto" a diventare sempre più power-user del necessario. Per carità, mestiere che entra, e ogni tanto sono io stesso che ci sguazzo, però a volte non ho proprio il tempo di starci dietro e cercarmi le info in giro tra bugzilla/forum/documentazione etc....

Nonostante tutto questo però NON SONO SCORAGGIATO!!! 

Utenti gentoo facciamo sentire la nostra! diamo il nostro supporto cerchiamo di togliere questo clima e di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno!

Credo che il Code of Conduct sia un buon segnale (anche se dovrebbe essere implicito nel relazionarsi con gli altri, ma nero su biano ( o bianco su nero trasparente 80% che preferisco) non fa male) dal quale poi riprendere con nuovo slancio, e a mio parere servirebbe riallinearsi con la filosofia.

Come diceva Daniel Robbins gentoo non è solo portage, imho è e deve essere prima di tutto una comUNITÀ, con relazioni collaborative e civili (vedi appunto il CoC) tra i suoi componenti, conoscenze condivise, metodologie e processi di sviluppo ben definiti atti a portare i vantaggi di un sistema potente, flessibile, sicuro e qualitativamente alto a tutti!

Parafrasando: "Gentoo serves the user rather than the user serving Gentoo."

E sempre da questo prendo spunto per ribadire che di questa comunità devono far parte e avere voce rilevante gli utenti, i veri end-user, le cui esigenze a mio sentore sono attualmente un po' lasciate in secondo piano, soprattutto quelli poco "power". Concordo con "l'osservazione" di distrowatch sul fatto che manchi nel social contract una la parte relativa all'utenza, sarebbe opportuno a mio parere prendere più esplicitamente/seriamente questo impegno.

Tutto questo perchè?

Perchè ho un sogno... (magari non della stessa profondità di quello di M.L. King, ma....)

....sogno che un giorno sia possibile definire in maniera davvero semplice e veloce un profilo di installazione di un intero OS, così come ci si aspetterebbe da una, detta da tanti, meta-distribuzione...

... sogno di poter dire con tranquillità ad un amico digiuno di computer "metti il cd di gentoo e riavvia", così che possa sfruttare appieno tutto ciò che l'open-source ha da dare e che magari comprenda un giorno il vero valore della flessibilità di un codice sorgente piuttosto che un binario precompilato con funzionalità abilitate scelte da altri...

... sogno una stabilità di una debian senza software vecchio di un anno pur continuando ad aggiornare il mio sistema

e poi sogno un letto.... sono le 3 e 20 e me ne vado a dormire, che sennò domani al lavoro mi addormento sulla tastiera e il mio capo potrebbe poi sognarsi di avermi già pagato  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Bel post  :Wink: 

Mi permetto di esporti il mio punto di vista

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> Da un po' di tempo a questa parte purtroppo però le cose funzionano così:
> 
> LATO TECNICO
> 
> - pacchetti che saltellano tra stable e masked
> ...

 

Ok, x i pacchetti "saltellanti" posso capire sia irritante, però nella mia esperienza di utente (circa 3 anni con Gentoo) l'ho notato POCHISSIME volte. Per le USE in evoluzione e le migrazioni varie penso sia inevitabile, di fondo Gentoo è una distribuzione in continua evoluzione, non per niente molti la criticano perchè "poco stabile", per cui non propriamente adatta all'utente n00bissimo che appena gli cambi una virgola va in panico o al sys-admin che seguono la filosofia "set it and forget it".

Per udev ti posso anche dare ragione (personalmente ho avuto solo qualche problema diversi mesi fa, ma utilizzando le versioni stabili recenti tutto è filato liscio come l'olio). Certo che se qualcuno utilizza l'intera distribuzione o pacchetti vitali in ~arch... allora va a cercarsela...  :Wink: 

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LATO UMANO
> 
> - diego se ne va (a mio parere uno dei dev con più metodo (e perchè no, è anche un po' un orgoglio nazionale )
> ...

 

Anche a me è dispiaciuto, e mi ha anche un pò spaventato. Per fortuna/purtroppo siamo in una comunità, ognuno ha diritto di dire la propria, siamo tutti esseri umani, ed ognuno reagisce in modo diverso... Comunque a volte i picchi negativi possono anche servire come "spinta" a migliorare nuovamente, difatti sono state prese decisione/contromisure per riportare sui binari della normalità (dopo qualche spiacevole "deragliamento" ) la nostra distro preferita.

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma in questo periodo sono un po' frustrato per tutta questa situazione, e sono "costretto" a diventare sempre più power-user del necessario. Per carità, mestiere che entra, e ogni tanto sono io stesso che ci sguazzo, però a volte non ho proprio il tempo di starci dietro e cercarmi le info in giro tra bugzilla/forum/documentazione etc....
> 
> 

 

Acnh'io certe volte mi sono incavolato con Linux/GNU/Gentoo & C perchè qualcosa non funzionava, soprattutto dopo un aggiornamento... Nel 99% dei casi era colpa mia, in quanto non avevo letto attentamente i messaggi di post-installazione dell'aggiornamento o non mi ero documentato sufficientemente (es. Changelog). Il rovescio della medaglia di uno strumento che ti lascia la completa libertà d'azione (es.Portage) è dover effettuare diverse operazioni manuali. Nelle distro "click'n run" ciò non avviene, ma perchè le scelte le ha già prese qualcun'altro (e a tanti può andar bene, ma a me personalmente no  :Twisted Evil:  )

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nonostante tutto questo però NON SONO SCORAGGIATO!!! 
> 
> Utenti gentoo facciamo sentire la nostra! diamo il nostro supporto cerchiamo di togliere questo clima e di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno!
> ...

 

YEAHHHHHHHHH!

/me innalza il boccale da litro di birra PIENO FINO ALL'ORLO  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè ho un sogno... (magari non della stessa profondità di quello di M.L. King, ma....)
> 
> ....sogno che un giorno sia possibile definire in maniera davvero semplice e veloce un profilo di installazione di un intero OS, così come ci si aspetterebbe da una, detta da tanti, meta-distribuzione...
> ...

 

Sotto sotto è anche un mio di sogno, purtroppo vedo che semplicità d'uso e libertà di scelta difficilmente vanno a braccetto. Però mi pare che sotto certi aspetti Gentoo già riesca a farlo:

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi è sempre piaciuto avere il pieno controllo del mio computer, e dopo essermi stufato di risolvere a mano le dipendenze per compilarmi i pacchetti in slack sono finalmente approdato a gentoo, una manna dal cielo! 
> 
> 

 

Ok, ora torno ai miei doveri   :Razz: 

----------

## skypjack

Se posso dire la mia, ho vissuto per molti anni con Debian, perchè gestivo server Debian e pertanto volevo approfondire con Debian e conoscere bene Debian, mentre gli anni precedenti avevo vissuto un pò fra la fu Mandrake e Slack, senza troppi entusiasmi.

Poi, un giorno ho comprato il portatile, il mio primo portatile, e ho detto: "voglio cambiare, voglio provare"

Ad oggi, non lascerei Gentoo per niente al mondo, ho assaporato una libertà ineguagliabile. Sul portatile della mia ragazza, abbiamo rimesso Debian (lei non si sentiva pronta per Gentoo) e vi giuro che smanettare un pò sulla mia vecchia distro mi ha fatto impressione!! A parte la facilità, data l'esperienza che Gentoo ti porta inevitebilmente ad incrementare se ti dedichi a fondo, ma più che altro mi sono reso conto di quanto quella che una volta mi sembrava un bel cambiamento era comunque una gabbia stretta in cui mi districavo appena.

Questo è Gentoo, non per tutti, non facile, ma una volta assaporata davvero è difficile dimenticarla!! E' come mangiare il boccone del Re a tavola e poi non voler bere, non volersi togliere quel buon sapore di bocca... Non ha paragoni!!

Se poi ci sono screzi (che ho potuto seguire marginalmente, purtroppo) mi pare ovvio in una comunità, l'importante, a mio parere, è che si riesca a reagire e da quello che leggo a destra e sinistra mi sembra che questa voglia non sia mai venuta meno!!

----------

## effeuno

mercoledì 14 marzo 2007

Gentoo in crisi?

Sembra che questo non sia un buon periodo per la storica distribuzione from-scratch: dopo le continue defezioni di sviluppatori ci si era augurati che il ritorno di Daniel Robbins ( segnalato nel DistroWatch Weekly #190 ) potesse riportare un pò di ordine ed organizzazione all'interno di Gentoo. Invece, a causa di attacchi personali, Robbins ha lasciato, a distanza di pochi giorni dal suo reintegro, la posizione di sviluppatore e la situazione non sembra isolata, visto che anche il nostro connazionale Diego Flameeyes Pettenò ha abbandonato il suo ruolo dopo eventi simili.

Se a questo si aggiunge il costante flusso di utenti verso altre distribuzioni ( ArchLinux su tutte ) è evidente che Gentoo abbia qualche problema: si tratta di problemi strutturali? Gli sviluppatori sono troppo { egoisti | infantili | egocentrici } ? Oppure la distribuzione ha perso la sua ragione d'essere?

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   Ditemi che non e' vero!!!!!!!!

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da effeuno

Per favore, facciamola una ricerca... il thread aperto aveva esattamente lo stesso titolo fi questo, fra le altre   :Confused: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *effeuno wrote:*   

>        Ditemi che non e' vero!!!!!!!!

 

te lo confermo, Gentoo non è assolutamente in crisi.

Lo sviluppo della stessa continua, ovviamente resteranno di fondo determinati problemi: mancanza di Arch Tester, lentezza nello sviluppo di determinati elementi base di Gentoo. Questo però non vuol dire che tutta l'infrastruttura Gentoo è in crisi e non viene fatto più nulla: il rilascio di pacchetti nuovi in portage è sempre costante mi pare no? La tua Gentoo si installa e funziona perfettamente no?.

Lo sviluppo c'è, è solo lento a causa di certi comportamenti che non ne facilitano il proseguimento. Quindi per piacere non date troppo adito alle dicerie che mettono in giro siti tipo ossblog.it, perchè sono di parte e fanno solo FUD (volutamente ed in modo particolare con la distro Gentoo).

----------

## drizztbsd

Come ho già detto, drobbins sen'è andato perché appena tornato voleva comandare e giustamente gli hanno tappato le ali

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Non so, io mi ero fatto l'idea che Ciaran stesse lanciando una sorta di allarme per la distribuzione e che molti degli altri developer lo disprezzassero solo perché era una voce "fuori dal coro".

 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Apprendo con dispiacere della maretta interna agli sviluppatori di gentoo... peccato buttare via un progetto come paludis solo perché l'ideatore è un palo nel culo (si può dire?... beh ormai l'ho detto...).  
> 
> Spero che in futuro qualcuno meno indisponente continui questo progetto... nel frattempo inizio col rimuoverlo visto che non ho speranze che in un relativo prossimo futuro possa diventare un progetto ufficiale  

 

non sono d'accordo. qui il problema è un altro ed è molto grave.

il discorso non è "essere una voce fuori dal coro" o "avere attuato un progetto bello o brutto", quello che personalmente è inaccettabile è l'atteggiamento di una persona che arriva e sconvolge tutto.

mi spiegherò più chiaramente: la creazione di paludis è partita dai presupposti che portage avesse dei difetti, ed il suo sviluppo ha richiesto un investimento di energie. uno che arriva e fonda DA ZERO un nuovo progetto con l'intento di scalzare il vecchio, senza essersi consultato prima con i responsabili di questo, ha un atteggiamento inesorabilmente SBAGLIATO.

perché non investire quel tempo e quelle capacità nel miglioramento di quello che c'è già? che senso ha aprire mille progettini che non arrivano mai alla completa maturazione, ma che progrediscono tutti insieme brancolando nell'instalbilità e nell'anonimato? questo è un problema generale, che affligge tutto l'open source: manca la serietà alle persone; tutto sono accecati dall'orgoglio e nessuno si vuole abbassare a stringere alleanze con qualcun altro.

paludis è solo l'ultimo esempio, ma è quello che più di ogni altro tocca la comunità gentoo. questo è il motivo per cui personalmente disprezzo all'inverosimile quel progetto.

a cosa potrebbe portare di questo passo? ad una divisione della comunità in due piccole e parallele ma incompatibili: metà sviluppatori, gente che non collabora ma che si infama reciprocamente, ecc... proprio quello che ci voleva!

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> C'è da notare che il problema in sè, non è Ciaranm e le sue idee, ma il modo in cui egli cerca di "imporre le sue idee" alla community gentoo. Non accetta critiche "costruttive" su quello che lui ha realizzato e da del coglione (si può dire coglione?) a tutti... non accetta che la community Gentoo voglia creare una alternativa ufficiale a Paludis e reagisce sempre male perchè vorrebbe che il suo giocattolino fosse inserito come progetto così come è

 

la cosa comica, ridicola, e chi più ne ha più ne metta è che lui stesso dice che il suo paludis è imperfetto. eppure guai a segnalargli qualunque cosa.

----------

## jordan83

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ...

 

Personalmente non sono per niente d'accordo...

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sono d'accordo. qui il problema è un altro ed è molto grave.
> 
> il discorso non è "essere una voce fuori dal coro" o "avere attuato un progetto bello o brutto", quello che personalmente è inaccettabile è l'atteggiamento di una persona che arriva e sconvolge tutto.

 

Dunque se una persona è in grado, con una manciata di post sparati qua o là, di sconvolgere un progetto fatto da migliaia di persone vedo due cause possibili:

a) tale progetto è composto da una mandria di pecoroni che non sanno di essere al mondo, visto che credono al primo che arriva e fa la voce grossa. In tal caso è meglio chiudere tutto e andare a casa. Non c'é futuro  :Wink: 

b) Questa persona non ha detto solo minchiate e una situazione che di per sé non era stabile ha ricevuto la tipica goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Qualcuno, sentite tutte ste critiche, forse ha iniziato a chiedersi se effettivamente qualcosa non andasse... e forse ha trovato questo qualcosa.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi spiegherò più chiaramente: la creazione di paludis è partita dai presupposti che portage avesse dei difetti, ed il suo sviluppo ha richiesto un investimento di energie. uno che arriva e fonda DA ZERO un nuovo progetto con l'intento di scalzare il vecchio, senza essersi consultato prima con i responsabili di questo, ha un atteggiamento inesorabilmente SBAGLIATO.

 

Perdonami ma se tutti la pensassimo così a sto mondo credo che la parola "progresso" non esisterebbe. Anzi, probabilmente non esisterebbe nemmeno il concetto di "parola".

Vorrei capire dove starebbe il concetto di SBAGLIATO. Einstein doveva forse limitarsi a seguire quello che diceva la fisica classica??? A posto saremmo...

Mi auguro che ne nascano 50 di alternative a Portage, una più diversa dall'altra. Quando ne saranno morte 48, resteranno le due migliori.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perché non investire quel tempo e quelle capacità nel miglioramento di quello che c'è già?

 

Credo sia stato detto diverse volte. È appurato che lo sforzo minore e più intelligente è quello di rifare, strutturando il nuovo software secondo l'esperienza acquisita con Portage.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  che senso ha aprire mille progettini che non arrivano mai alla completa maturazione, ma che progrediscono tutti insieme brancolando nell'instalbilità e nell'anonimato? questo è un problema generale, che affligge tutto l'open source: manca la serietà alle persone; tutto sono accecati dall'orgoglio e nessuno si vuole abbassare a stringere alleanze con qualcun altro.

 

Si chiama "Legge del mercato": la forza dell'Open Source. Perché nel kernel ci sono 50 filesystem? Perché il mondo non unisce le forze per produrre l'automobile perfetta??? Perché ci lamentiamo del monopolio di Microsoft?

Forse non tutti la pensiamo allo stesso modo (per fortuna!). Se a me non piace Portage e voglio rifarlo, lo rifaccio. Perché dovrei lavorare su un progetto in cui non credo, visto che tra l'altro lo farei gratis e per passione?

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> paludis è solo l'ultimo esempio, ma è quello che più di ogni altro tocca la comunità gentoo. questo è il motivo per cui personalmente disprezzo all'inverosimile quel progetto.
> 
> a cosa potrebbe portare di questo passo? ad una divisione della comunità in due piccole e parallele ma incompatibili: metà sviluppatori, gente che non collabora ma che si infama reciprocamente, ecc... proprio quello che ci voleva!
> ...

 

Beh, se due persone hanno idee diverse è meglio che ciascuna segua la propria strada, non credi? Se uno sviluppatore lascia Gentoo significa che non ha più nulla da dare al progetto. Meglio una persona motivata che 10 scontenti.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la cosa comica, ridicola, e chi più ne ha più ne metta è che lui stesso dice che il suo paludis è imperfetto. eppure guai a segnalargli qualunque cosa.

 

Questo non è vero, almeno secondo la mia esperienza.

Se segnali un problema, generalmente vieni ringraziato. Se hai una feature request, se (loro) la ritengono interessante la includono. Altrimenti ti spiegano perché non l'includeranno. Il progetto l'ha fondato Ciaran, ha scritto l'80% del codice e ha tutto il diritto secondo me di portarlo avanti come crede. Un giorno, se Paludis diventerà mai gestore ufficiale, queste politiche dovranno cambiare.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> *.

 

Quoto al 99% (l'1% lo tengo perché comunque in taluni casi unire le forze in un numero inferiore di progetti potrebbe non esser completamente malvagio...)

----------

## lavish

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Dunque se una persona è in grado, con una manciata di post sparati qua o là, di sconvolgere un progetto fatto da migliaia di persone vedo due cause possibili:

 

Una persona con un paio di post? ...

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> a) tale progetto è composto da una mandria di pecoroni che non sanno di essere al mondo, visto che credono al primo che arriva e fa la voce grossa. In tal caso è meglio chiudere tutto e andare a casa. Non c'é futuro 

 

zmedico un pecorone?

Il resto non lo commento nemmeno perche' non ho la minima intenzione di aprire un flame e non penso che questo sia un thread paludis-only.

Ti invito a informarti meglio prima di parlare comunque, perche' leggere determinate cose da molto molto fastidio.

//EDIT:

@drizzt: tappato le ali?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

tarpato  :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

è un po' come mettere il sale sulla coda... tappare le ali con un tappo di sughero a volte fa miracoli.

tornando IT: non posso far altro che trovarmi concorde a lavish e chrome.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ragazzi da quanto ho potutto leggere qua e la i problemi che affligono portage sono sostanzialmente riguardanti gli update di sicurezza? sarei curioso di saperne di più...

----------

## djinnZ

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ragazzi da quanto ho potutto leggere qua e la i problemi che affligono portage sono sostanzialmente riguardanti gli update di sicurezza? sarei curioso di saperne di più...

 

e che è paurosamente lento, che il codice inizia a diventare confuso, che non risponde allo standard degli ebuild (questa è sarcastica, però), e che la dipendenza da python è sempre una spada di Damocle che pende sulla testa degli utenti (ma qui non mi pare che paludis, adesso, sia il massimo, troppe dipendenze esterne e per di più dinamiche) e poi non mi ricordo più che altro.

----------

## lavish

sul paurosamente lento basta usare i qtools

lo standard PMS e' stato scritto dallo sviluppatore di paludis e dal suo fan-boy

----------

## m@cCo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> sul paurosamente lento basta usare i qtools
> 
> lo standard PMS e' stato scritto dallo sviluppatore di paludis e dal suo fan-boy

 Forse con lento intendeva nello sviluppo delle nuove release  :Very Happy: 

Dispiace sicuramente sentire di questi screzi, soprattutto per chi come me ha cominciato a interessarsi di gentoo la settimana scorsa  :Very Happy: 

Speriamo che il buon senso abbia la meglio e la questione si risolva a "tarallucci e vino", come suolsi dire.

P.S.: salve a tutti, intanto, dato che torno nel forum dopo una vita :p

----------

## drizztbsd

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   ragazzi da quanto ho potutto leggere qua e la i problemi che affligono portage sono sostanzialmente riguardanti gli update di sicurezza? sarei curioso di saperne di più... 
> 
> e che è paurosamente lento, che il codice inizia a diventare confuso, che non risponde allo standard degli ebuild (questa è sarcastica, però), e che la dipendenza da python è sempre una spada di Damocle che pende sulla testa degli utenti (ma qui non mi pare che paludis, adesso, sia il massimo, troppe dipendenze esterne e per di più dinamiche) e poi non mi ricordo più che altro.

 

paludis non dipende da NULLA (a parte bash) a runtime

Per la questione lentezza puoi usare q

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Einstein doveva forse limitarsi a seguire quello che diceva la fisica classica??? A posto saremmo...

 

Ahem... a parte il fatto che einstein ha seguito quello che diceva la fisica classica (e ha combattuto con accanimento la meccanica quantistica), per favore lasciatelo da parte nel discorso. E' uno dei nomi più abusati dell'ultimo secolo.

----------

## djinnZ

uhm ho sbagliato, le dipendenze sono per la costruzione dell'eseguibile (ma ammetto che sono paurosamente tradizionalista per quanto riguarda rc, pacchetti etc. e che le altre distro non brillano certo per questo, anzi gentoo resta sempre una delle più pulite, altrimenti che l'avrei scelta a fare?   :Wink:   ).

In ogni caso per lentezza di portage mi riferivo al tempo spropositato richiesto per il sync (ovvero per l'emerge --metatadata) e per il calcolo delle dipendenze, con tutta la partizione dedicata (e psyco che non serve praticamente a nulla).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In ogni caso per lentezza di portage mi riferivo al tempo spropositato richiesto per il sync (ovvero per l'emerge --metatadata) e per il calcolo delle dipendenze, con tutta la partizione dedicata (e psyco che non serve praticamente a nulla).

 

L'emerge metadata non è più obbligatorio e si può evitare; il calcolo delle dipendenze, beh se hai un pc recente (e decente) non mi sembra che sia un così grosso problema, il problema nasce se hai un pentium 200... ma lì penso che quello sia l'ultimo dei problemi..   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

si ma siamo sempre vicini al minuto o più (esattamente tre minuti su un PIII/450 a partizione unica ext3) contro due/tre secondi al massimo di paludis (che continua a non piacermi ma è quello che è, almeno a quando lo ho provato, abbastanza frettolosamente lo riconosco).

Lento resta lento, possiamo discutere di quanto pesi la lentezza ma è lento.

E poi resta sempre il problema delle dipendenze, un gestore di pacchetti non dovrebbe dipendere da nulla per andar bene. Che succede se l'emerge si interrompe durante l'aggiornamento di pyton?

----------

## jordan83

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahem... a parte il fatto che einstein ha seguito quello che diceva la fisica classica
> 
> 

 

Beh, io ho usato la parola limitarsi ^_^

Mi pare dia un significato ben diverso da quello che proponi tu.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' uno dei nomi più abusati dell'ultimo secolo.

 

Vabbé, qui mi tocca darti ragione...  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> E poi resta sempre il problema delle dipendenze, un gestore di pacchetti non dovrebbe dipendere da nulla per andar bene. Che succede se l'emerge si interrompe durante l'aggiornamento di pyton?

 

Beh anche se fosse scritto in C dipenderebbe comunque da glibc, gcc e compagnia bella... Quello che vuoi è un gestore di pacchetti compilato statico?

Comunque dai portage funziona egregiamente... se hai la necessità di installare i pacchetti velocemente c'è sempre apt   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> se hai la necessità di installare i pacchetti velocemente c'è sempre apt  

 Cos'è?

----------

## skypjack

Advanced Package Tool, ovviamente!!  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho detto che portage non funziona ma solo che ha dei difetti. (apt?!   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

In ogni caso il gestore dei pacchetti init e basetool dovrebbero essere compilati statici e possibilmente non avere altre dipendenze che libc (portabile) anche per la compilazione mentre gli init script non dovrebbero avere altre dipendenze e necessità che la shell di default ed al massimo i programmi contenuti in /bin e /lib (ma non rc), questo è un sistema unix "tradizionale".

In questo modo anche se installi tutto in ~arch e i devel si sono fumati una piantagione intera prima di metter mano all cvs puoi sempre tornare indietro e ripristinare lo stato precedente etc. di contro è un esercizio di minimalismo stressante (per gli evidenti limiti della bourne shell nell'rc e perchè devi rifare cose già sviluppate in libreria) e non aiuta le prestazioni ma resta la via più sicura ed i vecchi sistemi unix (unix "vero" non sco) erano concepiti così (ed è anche vero che non c'èera la possibilità di usare livecd). Non sono contento di come stanno le cose in gentoo ma non mi pare che le altre distribuzioni siano neppure accettabili da questo punto di vista.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> E poi resta sempre il problema delle dipendenze, un gestore di pacchetti non dovrebbe dipendere da nulla per andar bene. Che succede se l'emerge si interrompe durante l'aggiornamento di pyton?

 

dovresti sapere bene che durante l'aggiornamento di un generico pacchetto viene sempre compilato in sandbox, copiato nel file system di root solo se la compilazione è avvenuta correttamente, e disinstallata la versione vecchia solo se la suddetta copia è avvenuta correttamente.

Se emerge si dovesse interrompere durante l'aggiornamento di python avresti una compilazione parziale in /var/tmp/portage, risolvibile con un rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*, oppure un'installaozione parziale nel file system di root, che non costituisce problema, poiché quando esistono dei file che non possonoessere sostituiti al volo viene applicato il CONFIG_PROTECT

----------

## comio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   E poi resta sempre il problema delle dipendenze, un gestore di pacchetti non dovrebbe dipendere da nulla per andar bene. Che succede se l'emerge si interrompe durante l'aggiornamento di pyton? 
> 
> dovresti sapere bene che durante l'aggiornamento di un generico pacchetto viene sempre compilato in sandbox, copiato nel file system di root solo se la compilazione è avvenuta correttamente, e disinstallata la versione vecchia solo se la suddetta copia è avvenuta correttamente.
> 
> Se emerge si dovesse interrompere durante l'aggiornamento di python avresti una compilazione parziale in /var/tmp/portage, risolvibile con un rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*, oppure un'installaozione parziale nel file system di root, che non costituisce problema, poiché quando esistono dei file che non possonoessere sostituiti al volo viene applicato il CONFIG_PROTECT

 

comunque io sono dell'idea che il gestore di pacchetti debba essere quanto più resistente possibile. Quindi se le libs fossero statiche e le dipendenze minime, non mi dispiacerebbe.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   se hai la necessità di installare i pacchetti velocemente c'è sempre apt   Cos'è?

 

Il package manager di altre distribuzioni binarie. Se il problema è la velocità nella gestione dei pacchetti direi che gentoo è chiaramente una scelta perdente per ovvi limiti congeniti (compilazione).

IMHO il problema della velocità è l'ultimo dei problemi da affrontare... non mi pare che il collo di bottiglia sia il package manager ma il gcc   :Wink: 

Se uno ha necessità di installare pacchetti velocemente e alla bisogna ci sono le distribuzioni binarie. Io da questo punto di vista apprezzerei dei repository ufficiali contenenti pacchetti precompilati (anche non ottimizzati, anche solo CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" e via come uso io attualmente).

Se il discorso parla invece di "features" potremmo stare giorni a dire la nostra su tutto quello che vorremmo portage facesse e attualmente non fa. Probabilmente gli stessi discorsi però emergerebbero con paludis (anche se con "feature request" diverse).

Alla fine portage fa tutto quello che è importante fare e all'atto pratico funziona molto bene.

Con questo ben venga lo sviluppo di package manager alternativi e, probabilmente, migliori... ma non mi sembra ci sia questa grande urgenza.

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    *Cazzantonio wrote:*   se hai la necessità di installare i pacchetti velocemente c'è sempre apt   Cos'è? 
> 
> Il package manager di altre distribuzioni binarie. 

 

Secondo me era un"Cos'è?" sarcastico... ehhehe

ciao

luigi

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *comio wrote:*   

> Secondo me era un"Cos'è?" sarcastico... ehhehe

 

Ovviamente anche il mio invito ad usare apt lo era   :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *comio wrote:*   

> Secondo me era un"Cos'è?" sarcastico... ehhehe

 accidenti brutti tempi se il sarcasmo va spiegato  :Smile: 

Personalmente non considero binari se non compilati da me medesimo per il fatto semplice che le USE flags così perderebbero di senso... e siccome son le use che fan la differenza tra gentoo e il resto del mondo...

----------

## skypjack

Non voglio aprire una nuova discussione e questa mi sembrava la più adatta dove chiedere: ma la GWN che fine ha fatto?

Mi sono perso qualcosa? Perchè è ferma al 7 Maggio... Giusto per sapere...

----------

## comio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Non voglio aprire una nuova discussione e questa mi sembrava la più adatta dove chiedere: ma la GWN che fine ha fatto?
> 
> Mi sono perso qualcosa? Perchè è ferma al 7 Maggio... Giusto per sapere...

 

Bisogna ri-organizzare il gruppo di traduzione per garantire tempi rapidi di traduzione. Se vuoi contribuire c'è da qualche parte un post.

ciao

luigi

----------

## skypjack

Ciao Comio,

ho visto la notizia anche sulla ml del team di traduzione, il fatto è che sono sotto tesi e non sono super-affidabile, comunque ne parlo con Scen e sento.

Quello che dicevo io, però, è non tanto il fatto che non esiste tradotta, ma proprio che non esiste in lingua originale!!

Cioè, sembra morta, non so se mi spiego...

----------

## Scen

Confermo, la GWN ufficiale è ferma al 7 maggio, quelle nuove sono in fase di "produzione", però sembra che non ci siano sviluppi sostanziali da diversi giorni. Si vede che il team GWN ha altri impegni  :Confused:  (vabbè dai, resistiamo anche senza GWN per un pò di tempo  :Wink:  )

Per il gruppo di traduzione italiano per la GWN siamo già apposto (però manca la materia prima da tradurre  :Rolling Eyes:  ), la settimana prossima manderà un messaggio in ML per organizzare invece la traduzione delle vecchie GWN non tradotte.  :Cool: 

----------

## skypjack

Chiaro come al solito e se non c'è bisogno è quasi meglio, perchè in questo periodo sono un pò indaffarato (avrai anche notato che mi sono fermato con le traduzioni, causa mancanza di tempo, mantenendo solo quelle prese in carico).

Certo che resisto senza GWN, mi chiedevo solo cosa fosse successo e se era da prendere come presagio di sventura, in tal caso sarei corso già nel pomeriggio a comprare corni rossi e ferri di cavallo!!

Tutto qua...

Grazie per i chiarimenti!!

See you later...

----------

## fabiolino

Scusate se riapro questo thread ma sono curioso di sapere come va' adesso Gentoo. E' ancora in crisi? Si è ripresa? Possiamo stare tranquilli per lo sviluppo futuro dei package?

----------

## cloc3

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Scusate se riapro questo thread ma sono curioso di sapere come va' adesso Gentoo. E' ancora in crisi? Si è ripresa? Possiamo stare tranquilli per lo sviluppo futuro dei package?

 

bu. gentoo è chi la usa.

per me, io sono bello arzillo come prima.

e anche tranquillo. secondo me, le prime garanzie a favore di Gentoo sono il proprio intrinseco valore tecnico e il grado ineguagliabile di libertà che garantisce agli utenti. fino a quando ci saranno queste, non mancheranno le energie per restare al vento.

----------

## djinnZ

Io dico, accumunandomi alla tua stupidità stavolta, che sei solo troppo scemo per renderti conto che gentoo ha già smesso di esistere, come annunziato dalle massime fonti di infromazione (distrowatch & C) basate, ovviamente, su fonti incontestabili (blog e sfoghi personali).  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Per chi non fosse in grado di cogliere la "sottile" ironia (ovvero è realmente scemo) delle parole precedenti: ogni progetto ha dei problemi e delle polemiche prima o poi e prima o poi c'è sempre il furbacchione che ne approfitta per cercare notorietà o per tirare acqua al suo mulino.

Per me tutta la questione è stata gonfiata, sin dall'inizio ma non mi azzardo a fare apprezzamenti positivi al lavoro dei devel visto che ogni voilta che lo faccio automaticamente capita qualche pasticcio... e poi ci sono anche i devel che ti portano rogna...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per me tutta la questione è stata gonfiata, sin dall'inizio ma non mi azzardo a fare apprezzamenti positivi al lavoro dei devel visto che ogni voilta che lo faccio automaticamente capita qualche pasticcio... e poi ci sono anche i devel che ti portano rogna...

 

le nuove feature di portage 2.1.6 e 2.2 (che sono in essere dalla metà del 2008 ), le profonde modifiche/migliorie delle utility di gentoo e i numerosi cambiamenti strutturali di quasi tutti i progetti interni (Gentoo/FreeBSD, Embedded + Crossdev, PDM ecc) sono una palese dimostrazione della tua tesi   :Wink: 

chi sostiene il contrario o non riesce a *vedere* queste migliorie dovrebbe farsi vedere da un bravo oculista (IMHO), meglio ancora da uno psicologo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

le uniche due cose che ho da dire: openrc + baselayout + portage 2.2 rullano di brutto, il resto sono solo parole senza senso per me.

----------

## Peach

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> le uniche due cose che ho da dire: openrc + baselayout + portage 2.2 rullano di brutto, il resto sono solo parole senza senso per me.

 

+1

i problemi reali imho sono nel substrato applicativo/hardware che usa gentoo, non in gentoo.

----------

## djinnZ

Basta leggere i miei post e dire che sono il tipo che si rivolge al forum solo quando ha perso ogni speranza di raccapezzarsi o per avere opinioni su qualcosa che ha in mente di provare. Effettivamente c'è qualcosa che non va ultimamente ma in linux...

[OT]In ogni caso, non posso non notare la coincidenza, stavo quasi per dire bravi ed ho bruciato due alimentatori in due giorni...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Da oggi in poi parlerò sempre male dei devel litigiosi scansafatiche balordi etc.  :Twisted Evil: [/OT]

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Effettivamente c'è qualcosa che non va ultimamente ma in linux...
> 
> 

 

A cosa ti riferisci di preciso?

----------

## djinnZ

Personalmente per valutare una cosa uso sempre il bestemmiometro: ovvero più smoccate partono per usarla peggio è.

Il kernel che sclera e non riesce a gestire l'io su amd 64, che non riesce a gestire bene la memoria, vedi i problemi con mtrr e l'assenza di utili informazioni su come configurare il kernel (se qualche anima pia ha documentazione meno frammentaria gliene sarei grato), i problemi di gestione della memoria con i driver propietari (quelli della ati ed nvidia devono sempre morire tra atroci tormenti ma linus & C ci mettono del loro), i driver alsa/intel-hdi che sono la ciofeca che sono, tutte le opzioni che continuano a non essere documentate nell'help etc; i problemi di stabilizzazione del gcc e la lentezza per lo sviluppo dell'hardening... Tanto per citarne qualcuna.

In generale noto un rallentamento ed un fiorire di schifezze nello sviluppo di tutto il software open source. Sarà vero che la jhad a margine della discussione sulla GPL3 e l'atteggiamento ambiguo di diversi consorzi stanno rendendo tutti più cauti ma mi pare che, cosa peggiore tra tutte, rispetto al passato la maggiore attenzione abbia portato a gestire puntualmente nuovi rilasci con cadenza ravvicinata senza che gli aggiornamenti portino reali benefici o siano stati adeguatamente testati, alla M$ maniera per capirci.

Lo so che buona parte della responsabilità ricade sulla stampa o sui rumors che spingono solo a fare proclami ed è una conseguenza della maggiore diffusione di linux ma mi pare che sia un passo indietro dal punto di vista pratico.

A questo si aggiungono i driver "linux" del piffero, come per la mia stampante xerox/samsung o per la supposta della vodaphone che invece di semplificare la vita la complicano.

Diciamo che dal kernel 2.6.23 ho affrontato rogne e seccature come mai in passato.

----------

## !equilibrium

thread diviso come segnalato da @lucapost.

per piacere restate in IT (per quanto possa esserlo nella sezione OT).

----------

## alexerre

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In generale noto un rallentamento ed un fiorire di schifezze nello sviluppo di tutto il software open source. Sarà vero che la jhad a margine della discussione sulla GPL3 e l'atteggiamento ambiguo di diversi consorzi stanno rendendo tutti più cauti ma mi pare che, cosa peggiore tra tutte, rispetto al passato la maggiore attenzione abbia portato a gestire puntualmente nuovi rilasci con cadenza ravvicinata senza che gli aggiornamenti portino reali benefici o siano stati adeguatamente testati, alla M$ maniera per capirci.
> 
> Lo so che buona parte della responsabilità ricade sulla stampa o sui rumors che spingono solo a fare proclami ed è una conseguenza della maggiore diffusione di linux ma mi pare che sia un passo indietro dal punto di vista pratico.

 

appoggio in pieno.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo si aggiungono i driver "linux" del piffero, come per la mia stampante xerox/samsung o per la supposta della vodaphone che invece di semplificare la vita la complicano.
> 
> Diciamo che dal kernel 2.6.23 ho affrontato rogne e seccature come mai in passato.

 

mi fa piacere/mi terorrizza non essere l'unico a pensarlo.

----------

